# Ruby in a tunnel



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

[img=[IMG]http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee374/harrigab/school%20ground/004.jpg[/img]


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I hasten to add that the slide wasn't the tunnel in original pic!

[img=[IMG]http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee374/harrigab/school%20ground/007.jpg[/img]


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ruby is such a doll !! And who are the two cute little human puppies?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

the little humans are my two boys, Harrison and Gabriel, (hence Harrigab) , they adore little Ruby too ;D


----------

